# misconfigured fstab file



## darkstar (Nov 24, 2008)

Dear All,

I was misconfigure in fstab file and after reboot, my freebsd cannot boot. because wrong configure.

ufs: /dev/ad4s1e.noatime (/usr)
unknown error; help

so, how can i edit fstab file or change dot character with comma character ??

thank you


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 24, 2008)

You can boot into single user mode, run _mount -a_ and edit it with vi.


----------



## darkstar (Nov 24, 2008)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> You can boot into single user mode, run _mount -a_ and edit it with vi.



I got error after execute vi

# vi
vi: not found

My /usr slice cannot boot,. 

# mount -a
mount: /dev/ad4s1e.noatime : No such file or directory


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2008)

Boot to single usermode

Then:


```
# fsck -y
# mount -u /
# /rescue/vi /etc/fstab
# mount -a
# exit
```


----------



## darkstar (Nov 24, 2008)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Boot to single usermode
> 
> Then:
> 
> ...





when i execute fsck -y, i got error can't stat /dev/ad4s1e.noatime: No such file or directory


when i execute /rescue/vi /etc/fstab i got error vi: No terminal database found


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 24, 2008)

You have to mount /usr manually, because the terminal-db is in /usr/share (makes /rescue/vi quite useless sometimes).

# /rescue/mount /dev/ad4s1f /usr
# /rescue/vi /etc/fstab


----------



## danger@ (Nov 24, 2008)

maybe `ee' would work (not sure though)...


----------



## darkstar (Nov 24, 2008)

*Problem Solved*

Thank you For kamikaze, SirDice and danger.

My problem is solve.
First, i boot freebsd in single user mode then i renamed fstab file with another name, then i maked new fstab file and type manually contains of fstab file with echo.
echo '/dev/ad4s1e /usr ufs rw 2 2' >> /etc/fstab
and what the result?
i got new fstab file. I reboot my FreeBSD, and my FreeBSD boot normally.

Thank You


----------

